

Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (March – 2014) - SteveMorin

Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER, your location and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
ohashi
This already exists
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7324231](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7324231)

~~~
SteveMorin
Thanks used the search and didn't see it. Thought it might not have been
posted.

